# How to season these steaks?



## gs88 (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have some strip loin steaks and I plan to cook them on my george foreman grill.

Last time I used one of those club house rubs and then threw the steaks on the grill quickly and they were okay but a lot of the rub came off.

I was thinking of doing the method of marinating the steaks using olive oil/soy sauce/worcester sauce... If I do this, can I still use the rub after and more dry seasoning or will that be overkill in terms of marinate/seasoning?

Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2011)

Those are really good steaks.  I'd just apply salt and pepper to both sides and grill them on the hottest setting.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with Andy.  Salt and pepper and the highest heat possible on that thing.

Or, even better, sear in a cast iron skillet and finish in a hot oven.


----------



## Nonie b (Dec 6, 2011)

When using rubs, you should put lots on because much of it _does_ fall off. Especially if you like flipping your steak frequently.


----------



## GB (Dec 6, 2011)

Dry brine them. apply salt generously and wrap in plastic wrap. Park in the fridge overnight. They will be the juiciest tastiest steaks you ever had.


----------



## Constance (Dec 6, 2011)

jennyema said:


> I agree with Andy.  Salt and pepper and the highest heat possible on that thing.
> 
> Or, even better, sear in a cast iron skillet and finish in a hot oven.



Ditto this.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm for S&P too.
After trying all sorts of different rubs I always come back to simple S&P.  I like the simple life.


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

The thing is, I want it to taste like a restaurant steak. I'm from Toronto so if you have ever been to a nice steakhouse here, something like that.

I need really specific instructions as I dont cook steak often such as how long should I leave the steak out of the fridge before grilling and so on. 

So there is no need to do the marinating process I was saying? I have some other rub that says to leave it on for 30min, I might try using that as well as some dry seasoning.

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so far.


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

I forgot to mention, i'd like to cook the steaks medium rare. I don't have a thermometer or anything, is there any other way to tell? I don't want to undercook, i'd rather overcook slightly, but if I can get it perfectly medium rare somehow in my George foreman grill that would be great.

There are no speed settings for it.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 6, 2011)

gs88 said:


> The thing is, I want it to taste like a restaurant steak. I'm from Toronto so if you have ever been to a nice steakhouse here, something like that.
> 
> I need really specific instructions as I dont cook steak often such as how long should I leave the steak out of the fridge before grilling and so on.
> 
> ...


 
Good steakhouses dont marinade or gunk up the meat with a rub.  Especially a nice cut of meat.

They salt their meat and cook it at high heat.  Sometimes they add a compound butter at the end.

Sorry to say but you will never get anything to taste like a steakhouse using a George Foreman "grill."  It mostly steams whatever its cooking.

Try GB's method or plain salt and pepper with a hot skillet if you want more of a restaurant style steak.


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah unfortunately its beginning to snow here so the outdoor BBQ isn't an option. 

I haven't tried the salt and pepper method. I might give it a shot.


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

GB said:


> Dry brine them. apply salt generously and wrap in plastic wrap. Park in the fridge overnight. They will be the juiciest tastiest steaks you ever had.



How exactly do you dry brine a steak?

Okay nevermind I guess the salt method is dry brining lol.

Is just salt really good enough? I'm going to make the steaks tomorrow so tonight i'm either going to dry brine them like you said or leave them overnight in the fridge marinating in worcester sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 6, 2011)

gs88 said:


> How exactly do you dry brine a steak?
> 
> Okay nevermind I guess the salt method is dry brining lol.
> 
> Is just salt really good enough? I'm going to make the steaks tomorrow so tonight i'm either going to dry brine them like you said or leave them overnight in the fridge marinating in worcester sauce.


 

If you are really stuck on marinating, I'd suggest looking up a recipe or two.  Marinading in straight worcestershire sauce overnight will likely ruin some good steaks.  Maybe a teriyaki marinade?

But again, most good steakhouses want their steak and their cooking to speak for themselves, so they don't usually agressively season their meat.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 6, 2011)

*Salt and pepper is really all you need, you could do onion powder and garlic powder as well. Depending on how thick your steaks are, say an inch+ thick, take them out of fridge 15 - 20 mins before cooking, just to take the chill off a bit. IMO the Forman really has no use in the kitchen except for paninis or other grilled cheese application. It will just press the juice right out of the meat {ANY kind of meat} leaving you a product you may not enjoy. You can use any pan really as long as it is a heavier weight one {cast iron, enamel coated cast or copper ARE the best agreed, but not fundamental}. *

*Method : On high Heat. Cook the meat on first side for about 4-6 flip and cook the same on the other. Then press on the center, if it is "soft" like a semi-wet sponge it is rare. Cook another 2 mins flip and 2 on the other side. Press and check again. It will feel firmer and should be MR/M. The KEY to having that steak tender and juicy? Remove from the pan to a plate, cover with foil and LET IT REST for 5 minutes or so. Then dig in and ENJOY!!!! *

*I hope this helped, and remember to play with your food*


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

Okay i'm going to leave the steaks overnight. Approximately how much salt should I use? I will probably use a little dry steak seasoning as well. 

I will leave them overnight in the fridge and cook them tomorrow after a nice workout. Should I cook them right after I take them out of the fridge or leave them for a little while?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 6, 2011)

*Do read above post. I think I hit all your points. IF you use a pre-mixed, store bought spice blend, simply taste it before you use it. Those blends tend to be VERY salty to begin with and therefor no "extra"salt is needed. Salt in general is a very personal preference seasoning, hence "season to taste"*

*Have Fun!*

*Edited to add: When I say press on the center of the meat, just use your finger. NOT the whole spatula.*


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2011)

when calories don't count, i like to finsh simply seasoned steak (just s&p as gb mentioned) with a hunk of butter to melt on top. i really like to make thyme butter for steak, or garlic chive butter.

if you've ever had a "sizzling steak" in a restaurant,  it was a steak on a really hot plate with butter.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 6, 2011)

Dang, I feel like having steak tonight.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 6, 2011)

roadfix said:


> Dang, I feel like having steak tonight.


 
I'm with you.


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

^ lol! ... I'll let everyone know how my steak goes! There will be many many many more cooked in the future.


----------



## FrankZ (Dec 6, 2011)

buckytom said:


> with a hunk of butter to melt on top



My steak doesn't really get hot enough to melt the butter, if it does it is overcooked.


----------



## GB (Dec 6, 2011)

Many people will disagree with me, but I do not find taking the meat out of the fridge and letting is warm up a bit to make any noticeable difference. I cook my steaks right from the fridge. 

As far as how much salt to use for the dry brine, that is hard to answer because it depends on how much salt you like. I would use more than you think you will need, but don't go overboard. Unfortunately the only way to know what that means is through trial and error.


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

True... Thanks. I'll try not to go overboard with the salt.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> My steak doesn't really get hot enough to melt the butter, if it does it is overcooked.



you remind me of my buddy ozzy. he'd order his steaks by saying, " i want it rare. just lnock the horns off, wipe it's butt and drag it near the stove before you put it on a plate."

for really rare steaks, you can always melt the butter in a nuker first.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 6, 2011)

GB said:


> Many people will disagree with me, but I do not find taking the meat out of the fridge and letting is warm up a bit to make any noticeable difference. I cook my steaks right from the fridge.



With thicker cuts if I don't leave them out for a while they're med rare in the middle as I like them to be but the rest of the meat is overcooked.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 6, 2011)

roadfix said:
			
		

> Dang, I feel like having steak tonight.



+2!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 6, 2011)

When my parents owned a restaurant, steak was served with a bit of butter on top. When we eat venison steaks, we heat the plates and top the steaks with a dab of butter (unsalted, of course). Dang, I want steak tonight! But, I have leftover buttermilk roasted chicken...


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

I dont have any sea salt or kocher salt or whatever. Will normal table salt do?


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 6, 2011)

_Yep!_


----------



## gs88 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cant wait to cook these tomorrow for lunch.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 6, 2011)

gs88 said:
			
		

> Cant wait to cook these tomorrow for lunch.



Oh yeah.  Definitely s&p.  Or I would eat them raw...


----------



## Claire (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't think yours need it, but someone mentioned venison, that is ultra lean.  For those very lean cuts (be them beef or game) I highly recommend bacon fat for the steaks (or burgers that are ultra lean)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2011)

because of this thread, i picked up 4 really nice strip steaks as they were on sale tonight when i went food shopping.  

$3.99/lb., and they're nicely marbled. i'll probably make these on friday on the grill when the weather clears up a bit.


----------



## gs88 (Dec 7, 2011)

I forgot to ask, does anyone want to recommend some great side dishes to go with the steaks? If I don't have the ingredients i'd be willing to make a drive to the grocery store tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 7, 2011)

the classics would be creamed spinach and a baked potato topped with sour cream, chives, and crumbled bacon.

or you could go healthier and do steamed broccoli and oven "fried" potato wedges.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 7, 2011)

Never marinade a steak, just use a lot of kosher salt and coarse, freshly ground pepper.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 7, 2011)

I need to replenish my steak supply.
Great pic, gs88.

Pretty much anything goes with steak. Baked potato is common, as is something green (spinach with butter, asparagus). Sautéed mushrooms and onions is nice. A little pasta, like rigatoni, with a little marinara is nice. A big salad and garlic bread works well, especially if there is a little juice that needs pushed around.
If you have any leftover, gently warm it the next day and serve on buttered garlic toast with scambled eggs for breakfast. Pretty much anything you can think of.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Dec 7, 2011)

*Another variation for potatoes.......*

*Boil some baby potatoes till soft but not falling apart. DRAIN. {keep skin on} Transfer to a fry pan with a neutral oil {1/2 a cup or so} and LOTS of sliced garlic and shallots MED HEAT. Press each potato lightly with a firm spatula so you have 2 flat sides. Season heavily with salt and pepper and brown potatoes turning frequenty for 15 minutes or till desired browness is achieved. *

*My daughter LOVES these potatoes to the point of "OK Mom, you and Dad have 3 each, I get the rest!"*


----------



## roadfix (Dec 7, 2011)

^^^  Thanks for the baby potato recipe.  I'll definitely try it next time.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2011)

I never see baby potatoes this time of the year.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 7, 2011)

It's steak. Don't make a big production out of it. Spray the George Foreman with cooking spray and preheat until the spray starts smoking. A little bit of salt, some black pepper, maybe granulated onion if you like, place it face down on the preheated George Foreman, season the top side the same as the bottom side, close the lid and give it about 3 to 5 minutes depending on thickness and how you like your steak, and you and the steak are done!

If you want something fancy, Google a recipe for Steak Diane or Steak au Poivre. Both are simple recipes and they come out very good on the George Foreman.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 7, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> ...
> 
> If you want something fancy, Google a recipe for Steak Diane or Steak au Poivre. Both are simple recipes and they come out very good on the George Foreman.



How the heck do you do those on a George Forman grill? They both need deglazing and to have the deglazed fond mixed with other ingredients and to be flambéed! All the ingredients would be sliding off the grill into the fat catching cup!


----------



## gs88 (Dec 7, 2011)

Heres my meal, steak and eggs! I'm stuffed.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 7, 2011)

What did yo end up using for seasoning?


----------



## gs88 (Dec 7, 2011)

Mostly salt, and a little pepper and Club House dry steak seasoning.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice fluffy eggs, too. Thanks for the ending to your quest. It looks good. So next time, would you change anything? Was the seasoning OK? Was it done like you wanted? Any inclination to try the pan method?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2011)

gs88 said:
			
		

> Heres my meal, steak and eggs! I'm stuffed.



Nice work, gs88!  Did you use George?


----------



## roadfix (Dec 7, 2011)

They look like his sear marks.  )


----------

